# tortilla chips



## Jelson (Jan 29, 2008)

Roo who is about 10 months old has developed a passion for Santitas "authentic white corn mexican" (as if that makes it any better) tortilla chips. We guess he started nibbling on the crumbs scattered about the sofa where my son watches TV. But it only came to my attention when I heard the bag, left on the floor by the sofa rattling when no human was in the room. I have since observed Roo knocking the bag over, working at the top to get it to un-curl, then delicately reaching in and extracting a chip which he will then nibble. EFFORT HAS BEEN MADE to keep the crumbs under control and the opened bags off the floor. With his supply less readily available, Roo now comes running when he hears that characteristic crinkle sound of a tortilla chip bag being opened and we think he has even tuned into the sound of tortilla chips being eaten. All told, between those he rustles up himself and those we actually give him, he probably consumes three chips a week.
Does anyone else's rabbit have a tortilla chip habit?


----------



## okiron (Jan 29, 2008)

Lilith is a starch lover. Bread, chips, tortillas, anything related she comes running. She spent a hours yesterday trying to get dumplings from me.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh good Lord, yes. All the buns I have had love chips, many kinds too.


----------



## Jelson (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you, it is reassuring to know there are other bunnies out there munching on chips and surviving


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 29, 2008)

Corky prefers the Garlic Bagel Crisps.....:laugh:

Ever smelled garlic bunny breath?!?!?!? :faint:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 29, 2008)

*Jelson wrote: *


> Thank you, it is reassuring to know there are other bunnies out there munching on chips and surviving


Sure, no problem. Just not too many too often.


----------



## okiron (Jan 29, 2008)

*CorkysMom wrote: *


> Corky prefers the Garlic Bagel Crisps.....:laugh:
> 
> Ever smelled garlic bunny breath?!?!?!? :faint:


Lol my buns (and cats!) prefer Nacho Cheese Doritos. Anyone with Doritos in their hands becomes a casualty.


----------

